# New to the forum



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Hello die hard XMer here


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey Welcome! We are glad to have you here!

What do you have for XM Equipment?

Me I have 2 Sony PNP's and 1 Delphi Skyfi unit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Hey Welcome! We are glad to have you here!
> 
> What do you have for XM Equipment?
> ...


----------

